# Java Media Framework (JMF): WebCam stürzt nach gewisser Zeit ab



## lukelukeluke (18. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mit JMF experimentiert und ein Bild meiner WebCam auf die lokale HD speichern lassen.
Nun ist aber das Problem aufgetreten, dass dies nur immer ca. 1 Tag lange geht, wenn ich es z.B. im Minutentakt mache.
Wenn ich dies also machen lasse, läuft es, und inmitten der Nacht wird das Bild nicht mehr gespeichert.
Verwendet jemand anderes JMF mit WebCams und kann mir evtl. dabei einen Tipp geben? Irgendwie hängt sich das Framework auf und es findet kein Zugriff auf meine WebCam mehr statt.
Für die Speicherung habe ich Source-Code von TimCam verwendet: http://timcam.sourceforge.net/. Darin findet man allerlei Funktionen um mit Videoaufzeichnung zu arbeiten.
Danke!
Gruss,
Luke


----------



## lukelukeluke (2. Oktober 2006)

Es könnte auch eine Funktion sein, welche immer vor dem Bild-Zugriff auf die Kamera das JMF oder Java oder was auch immer hängen bleibt beendet. Nur weiss ich nicht genau was sich aufhängt, dass die Kamera bis zum Neustart nicht mehr verwendet werden kann.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## zeja (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich weiss nur dass das arbeiten mit JMF sowieso ein ziemlicher Krampf ist... es aber wohl leider auch noch kein wirklich bessere Framework für Video-Sachen in Java gibt.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Nur mal nebenbei mit Quck Time for java http://developer.apple.com/quicktime/qtjava/ kann man AFAIK fast genauso viel machen wie mit JMF.

Gruß Tom


----------

